
How the refugee crisis gave birth to a cool hardware project - TooSmugToFail
https://medium.com/@mesh_point/how-the-refugee-crisis-gave-birth-to-a-cool-hardware-project-80c83280b2d1#.1c8f8qxom
======
LavRadis
I saw it in action and it is very useful project!

------
rotek
Wow! That sounds really cool!

